
Introducing Square Reader SDK - haven
https://medium.com/square-corner-blog/introducing-square-reader-sdk-939a9ec2d197
======
evv
I heard rumors that this was coming, but I’m disappointed it is iOS/Android
only.

I’m working on a ordering kiosk for restaurants, but iOS and Android are not
the best fit for such appliances.

Are there plans to support native integrations on Linux? Ideally it would also
support node.js, but I would be willing to build that connection myself, if
necessary.

------
ryanworl
This looks like a great product and will make creating self-checkout
experiences a lot better.

Are there any other players in this space of providing nice hardware and a
developer-friendly SDK for card present payments?

